# 750-8202 und 750-352 Modbus Verbindungsprobleme



## Otwin (10 Juni 2015)

Moin,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

An einem 750-8202 hängt ein 750-352 mit DI/DO.
Die Verbindung ist im CoDesys 2.3.9.46 konfiguriert (Mit hilfe das Wago-Tools).
Das  daraus erzeugte Programm (MBCFG_UG) wird im Programm Modbus aufgerufen  (als einziger aufruf in diesem PRG). Das PRG Modbus wird in einem  eigenen Task aufgerufen.

Wenn ich das Programm komplett übersetzte und Lade funktioniert alles wie gewünscht.

Aber:
Wenn  ich etwas per online-Change ändere oder mich auch nur einlogge ohne  änderung dann sind die DI des 750-352 alle ohne Funktion.
Ich muss erst wieder alles bereinigen und alles übersetzten, dann gehts wieder.
Das kann doch so nicht richtig sein?

Hat jemand Tips, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (15 Juni 2015)

Hallo Otwin,

wieviele Tasks sind projektiert und wie sind die Prioritäten und Intervallzeiten gewählt?
Freilaufende Task sollten vermieden werden.

Grüße


----------



## Otwin (15 Juni 2015)

Folgende Tasks sind projektiert:

Energie:     Prio:1     Zykl. 10ms    Zykluszeit ~2ms
Allgemein:  Prio:3     Zykl. 20ms    Zykluszeit ~3ms
Datalog:     Prio: 30  Zykl. 50ms
Modbus:     Prio: 5   Zykl. 20ms
Keine freilaufenden Tasks vorhanden.

Ich habe übers Wochenende etwas rumprobiert und die Verbindung von UDP auf TCP umgestellt.
Damit scheint es soweit zu funktionieren.

Im Internet habe ich zu diesem Problem leider garnichts gefunden.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (17 Juni 2015)

Hallo Otwin,

Du könntest statt der hohen Prioritäten (1, 3 und 5) normale Prioritäten (6..20) verwenden.
Danach kannst Du nochmal die Zykluszeiten der Task beobachten. Sollte der eingestellte Intervall kleiner als das dreifache der mittleren Zykluszeit betragen muss die Intervallzeit vergrößert werden.

Grüße


----------



## Otwin (17 Juni 2015)

Nun ja,

Zykluszeiten hin oder her, das kann doch aber nicht das Problem sein, oder?
Der Kommunikationsfehler tritt ja nur auf, wenn ich mich vom PC aus auf der Steuerung einlogge, ohne alles neu zu übersetzten.
Ansonsten läuft das ganze ja ohne Probleme durch, egal wieviel die CPU zu tun hat.
Das schlimme ist ja, das sich die Kommunikation nicht mehr aufbaut, auch wenn ich mich am PC wieder aus der Steuerung auslogge. 
Mit TCP als Transportprotkoll passiert das übrigens nicht. Da kommt es beim Daten senden vom PC zwar auch mal zu "Rucklern" in der Verbindung, aber dann gehts auch gleich wieder.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (22 Juni 2015)

Hallo Otwin,

auf den Prioritäten 1-5 laufen die Systemprozesse des PFC. Daher ist es dringend epmfohlen die Anwendertasks im normalen Taskbereich unterhalb von Priorität 5 zu setzen, soweit es keinen wichtigen Grund gibt diese zu überschreiten.

Das die TCP Kommunikation bei dir, anders als die UDP Variante, funktioniert liegt vermutlich daran, dass dieses Protokoll Verbindungsorientiert arbeitet und im Fehlerfall Telegramme auch wiederholt werden.

Da dein Problem für uns leider so nicht reproduzierbar ist, möchte ich dich bitten, direkt den Support zu kontaktieren und uns dann ggf. dein Programm für weitere Diagnosezwecke zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (8 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ist das Problem gelöst? Habe immer wieder das Problem das beim Online Change der Modbus stehen bleibt. Meist hilft nur ein Reset Kalt oder über
"alles bereinigen" und alles neu laden. Habe allerdings nur ein Task mit der Prio 10 gesetzt....

VG
NSN


----------



## Otwin (8 Februar 2016)

Hi,

ich hab das Problem für mich gelöst, indem ich auf die Klemmenbusverlängerung 750-627 / 750-628 umgestiegen bin.

Das Problem mit dem Hängenbleiben nach Online-Change war mit der TCP-Variante zwar gelöst, aber die Performance war trotzdem nicht so dolle.
Schnelle Impulse von Zählern mit S0-Ausgang gingen übers Netzwerk verloren.
Evtl. lags am Switch, aber das hab ich nicht mehr ausgetestet.
Mit den Klemmenbusverlängerungen läufts Perfekt. (Auch Strecken mit 20m-Patchkabel.)

Das Problem mit dem Online-Change tritt aber auch bei anderen Anwendungen auf.
Beim Mail-Versand hab ich immer noch das gleiche Problem: Nach einem Download mit Online-Change versendet mein Controller keinen Mails mehr.

Gruß
Otwin


----------

